

Supreme Court to Decide if Human Genes Can Be Patented - patpng
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2012/11/30/us/politics/ap-us-supreme-court-cancer-patent-.html?hp&_r=0

======
stackcollision
It's starting to get to the point where every time I see or hear the word
"patent" I want to scream.

